#   >   -  ! >   >    ""     1  2018
!    ,   . 
!




> !    ,   
> 
> 
>       ,    .
>   -        (    ).     .
> 
> 
>    ,     
>   ,   .
> ...



 !
       . 

 
         " " 
*  1   12.00  15.00* 
*
*         .

 .        .

   120 ,     :002: 


 :
           . 
http://www.infoflot.com/info/adres_rv/. 
       " ".


*:*   , .195
* :*   "" ,   1      (  ).   ,   .
   "",  2009.         .

  1.07.2017  12.00-15.00

 :
11.30 -        
12.00     
12.00  13.00       
13.00  13.40  -   
13.40 - 14.40 - 
15.00 -    

    :

1.    (  +  ,_ 1-3    (3 )_). ,   .
2.  
    !
       . 

*15.06.2018  !* 

 

   ,      !

!          ,  ! 

       .      -,     +7-921-44-09-88.
   ,  .

       .

        .


** ,   . 


* !*   ,    -    ,    ,    +7-921-44-09-88.
  ,  ,   .


,     13 ,     .
!!!      , ..   ,       .      .

----------


## snezik

4-6, snezik ( 3 )
   ,    .    ,   .
 .

----------


## IrinaV

> 4-6, snezik ( 3 )


7-10 IrinaV(4 ) (2  +2 )

 .

----------


## snezik

> 4-6?


  .

----------


## )

> 7-10 IrinaV(4 vtcnf)


11-12,  (2 )

----------


## lina1710

13-14 lina1710 2   (     ?)

----------


## SONI4

> 13-14 lina1710 2   (     ?)


15-18 tata 80-4 -2

----------

> 15-18 tata 80-4 -2


19-20  + 
 .

----------

4-6, snezik ( 3 )
7-10 IrinaV(4 ) (2  +2 )
11-12,  (2 )
13-14 lina1710 2   (     ?)
15-18 tata 80-4 -2     
19-20  + 
21-23  3  ( +  10  + )


!

----------

4-6, snezik ( 3 )
7-10 IrinaV(4 ) (2  +2 )
11-12,  (2 )
13-14 lina1710 2  (     ?)
15-18 tata 80-4 -2     
19-20  + 
21-23  3  ( +  10  + )
24-27    4  (, , -,   )
28-29  2  (  - )

----------

